# você - te/lhe/para você?



## caelum

Boa noite gente,

Eu quero saber a qual das três opções seria a correcta num exemplo assim (segundo a situação?):
_
Se lembra quando _[te/lhe] _falei _[para você] _ontem e o que_ [te/lhe] _disse _[para você]?

Obrigado por qualquer ajuda.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Eu teria dito 'lhe'.


----------



## Vanda

> _se lembra quando _[te/lhe] _falei _[para você] _ontem e o que_ [te/lhe] _disse _[para você]?


Todas as opções estão certas dependendo do registro (formal ou informal) e da região,país em que vive.
Informal: lembra quando eu te falei ontem e o que foi que eu disse?
Formal: lembra-se quando (lhe) falei (com você) ontem e o que foi que lhe disse?


----------



## caelum

Vanda said:


> Todas as opções estão certas dependendo do registro (formal ou informal) e da região,país em que vive.
> Informal: lembra quando eu te falei ontem e o que foi que eu disse?
> Formal: lembra-se quando (lhe) falei (com você) ontem e o que foi que lhe disse?



Quando você diz informal e formal, corresponde à distinção de tu/você, mas só com o pronome do objeto?


----------



## Vanda

Não, ao conjunto todo da minha frase. Quanto a te e ou você é uma escolha: regional, pessoal ou de país.


----------



## caelum

Ah, ok. Então fico bem seguro usando só o lhe.

Estou curioso: Qual usa você? Ao trabalho e com os seus amigos, por exemplo?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

caelum said:


> Ah, ok. Então fico bem seguro usando só o lhe.


Creio que na maior parte do país normalmente não se use _lhe _na fala natural. Essa é uma forma que pertence à escrita artificial e à fala de alguns dialetos nordestinos.


caelum said:


> Estou curioso: Qual usa você? Ao trabalho e com os seus amigos, por exemplo?


Em geral uso apenas _te _e _para você_, tanto no trabalho quanto quando entre amigos; mas vez ou outra pode acontecer de eu usar _lhe _em algumas expressões fixas.

(1) Se lembra de quando eu *falei com você* ontem e do que eu *te disse* / *disse para você*? --> neutro
(2) Se lembra de quando eu *falei com você* ontem e do que eu *lhe disse*? --> artificial/nordestino

Por mais formal que fosse a situação, na fala, eu jamais usaria (2). Usaria (1), se entre iguais, ou se me dirigindo a um superior, (3) e (4).

(3) O senhor se lembra de quando nos falamos ontem e do que eu contei ao senhor?
(4) Se lembra de quando eu falei com o senhor ontem e do que *te *disse?

*Talvez*, dependendo muito do meu humor, eu até chegasse a pensar se deveria ou não evitar (4) na escrita formal, mas na fala não haveria nada de incomum em misturar _o senhor_ com _te_. O que realmente se evita nesse contexto é o uso de _você_, como em (5).

(5) Se lembra de quando eu falei com o senhor ontem e do que eu disse para você?


----------



## diego-rj

Lembra de quando eu falei contigo ontem e do que eu te disse?
Lembra de quando eu falei com você ontem e do que disse para você?

Eu usaria essas duas. Eu tenderia a dar preferência por "te disse" por ser mais curto.


----------



## caelum

Puxa, me parece mais complicado que o que eu pensava antes (como muitas coisas), embora me tenham ajudado muito, e o agradeço.


----------



## JotaPB

Aqui onde eu moro (CG/PB), a distinção entre "te" e "lhe" ainda é bem prevalente. Penso que ocorra o mesmo com outros dialetos nordestinos, mas não posso garantir.
"Te" é usado com "tu", e indica familiariade, informalidade ou intimidade. Dependendo do caso, seu uso pode até ser visto como rude (entre pessoas que não têm intimidade, por exemplo)
"Lhe" é usado com "você" e indica semi-formalidade, quando se quer manter uma certa distância. Também pode ser usado entre íntimos, quando se quer dar mais seriedade a uma fala (uma mãe ralhando com o filho e dois namorados discutindo provavelmente vão se tratar por "você", ainda que em outras situações o "tu" seja prevalente entre eles).


----------



## caelum

Sim, se fosse a Portugal ou o norte ou sul extremos do Brasil, onde há uma distinção entre as duas, a situação seria muito mais fácil.


----------



## bleuboia

Se usar "dar" com "você", qual seria no Brasil?

Não tenho nada para você dar.
Não tenho nada para dar você.
Não tenho nada para lhe dar.
Não tenho nada para dar-lhe.
Não tenho nada para dar a você.
Não tenho nada para dar pra você.

E "ver" com "você"?
Eu vi você ontem.
Eu lhe vi ontem.
Eu o/a vi ontem.
Eu te vi ontem.

São todas aceitaveis?


----------



## gato radioso

Não usariam:
_ "Lembro-me de si/Isto é para si/Não tenho nada para si"?_


----------



## guihenning

Para o Brasil:
Não tenho nada para dar a você
Não tenho nada para dar para você
Não tenho nada para lhe dar
Não tenho nada para te dar

A transitividade de dar é «_dar + a_», mas aceita-se «_para_».
«_te dar_» corresponde a «_dar a ti_» (tu), mas no Brasil é a forma corrente quando se usa «_você_».

Com «ver» as opções que dá são válidas, exceto 'lhe vi' que me soa muito mal, mas há quem use, especialmente no Nordeste ou o brasileiro médio em hipercorreção.


----------



## guihenning

gato radioso said:


> Não usariam:
> _ "Lembro-me de si/Isto é para si/Não tenho nada para si"?_


apenas em Portugal.


----------



## gato radioso

guihenning said:


> apenas em Portugal.



OK. Lembro que há alguns anos, quando estava começando com o portugués, estava a falar com um senhor idoso e, por desleixo meu, disse-lhe _"Isto é para você_", em lugar de _"Isto é para si"  _e pareceu-me por um instante que não me tinha entendido bem.


----------



## anaczz

Em Portugal, o pronome "você" é omitido, grande parte das vezes e é considerado rude por alguns grupos ou algumas pessoas.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> OK. Lembro que há alguns anos, quando estava começando com o portugués, estava a falar com um senhor idoso e, por desleixo meu, disse-lhe _"Isto é para você_", em lugar de _"Isto é para si"  _e pareceu-me por um instante que não me tinha entendido bem.



Entendeu, seguramente. O que ele não esperava - e isso explica, com grande certeza a reacção - era o tratamento por '_você_', que, tratando-se de uma pessoa mais velha, é frequentemente entendido como descortês.

P.S. Cruzei-me com a anaczz


----------



## caelum

Carfer said:


> Entendeu, seguramente. O que ele não esperava - e isso explica, com grande certeza a reacção - era o tratamento por '_você_', que, tratando-se de uma pessoa mais velha, é frequentemente entendido como descortês.
> 
> P.S. Cruzei-me com a anaczz



Já ouvi isso, que o uso de "você" pode se perceber como abruto para um(a) portugues(a) que não acha que deva-se tratar disso.


----------



## bleuboia

Carfer said:


> Entendeu, seguramente. O que ele não esperava - e isso explica, com grande certeza a reacção - era o tratamento por '_você_', que, tratando-se de uma pessoa mais velha, é frequentemente entendido como descortês.
> 
> P.S. Cruzei-me com a anaczz



Era melhor usar "o senhor" neste caso?


----------



## pfaa09

bleuboia said:


> Era melhor usar "o senhor" neste caso?


Eu não diria "melhor", diria antes uma excelente opção.


----------



## Carfer

pfaa09 said:


> Eu não diria "melhor", diria antes uma excelente opção.



Exacto. Pessoas de mais idade não esperam, em geral, ser tratadas por _'você_' pelos mais novos. '_Você_' é uma forma de tratamento complicada em Portugal, como já aqui temos discutido, que pode ser tanto um tratamento de respeito como uma descortesia, dependendo das pessoas envolvidas e das expectativas que têm quanto à forma como os outros se lhes dirigem. Em parte, o problema resulta de ser um tratamento intermédio na escala de familiaridade, que pode conjugar-se bem com alguém que é visto como "inferior" ou menos "respeitável" ou mal quando este alguém está, ou julga estar, na posição oposta.


----------



## anaczz

pfaa09 said:


> Eu não diria "melhor", diria antes uma excelente opção.


Eu diria "melhor", nunca "antes". Coisas da variante brasileira.
E respondendo a bleuboia, sim "Isto é para o senhor" resolveria a situação, em qualquer variante, pois uma pessoa idosa brasileira, eventualmente poderia também ofender-se ao ser chamado "você".


----------



## gato radioso

Isto é interesante e confuso ao mesmo tempo! 
Achei sempre que "você" era tratamento cortés, que "o senhor" era só mais comum em hotéis, lojas (e assim me ensinaram).... Não sabia que para algumas personas -embora as pessoas desculpem sempre se falam com estrangeiros- "você" pudesse soar abrupto, talvez se tivesse dito "para ti" o entendería fácilmente.... É verdade que desde então, como percebi que alguma coisa estranha se passava sempre uso "si" quando é objecto e "você" só quando é sujeito.
Coisas destas passam só a nós, os espanhóis, porque temos dado à forma "tu" grande (por não dizer total) preponderância. De facto, quando falarem com pessoas idosas, muitas vezes eles dir-vos-ão:  _"No, no, háblame de tú, que me haces sentir viejo"_


----------



## bleuboia

gato radioso said:


> Isto é interesante e confuso ao mesmo tempo!
> Achei sempre que "você" era tratamento cortés, que "o senhor" era só mais comum em hotéis, lojas (e assim me ensinaram).... Não sabia que para algumas personas -embora as pessoas desculpem sempre se falam com estrangeiros- "você" pudesse soar abrupto, talvez se tivesse dito "para ti" o entendería fácilmente.... É verdade que desde então, como percebi que alguma coisa estranha se passava sempre uso "si" quando é objecto e "você" só quando é sujeito.
> Coisas destas passam só a nós, os espanhóis, porque temos dado à forma "tu" grande (por não dizer total) preponderância. De facto, quando falarem com pessoas idosas, muitas vezes eles dizer-vos-ão:  _"No, no, háblame de tú, que me haces sentir viejo"_



Para que seja mais facil, diria:
*Brasil-
tú = você
usted = o senhor/a senhora*

*Portugal-
tú = tu
usted = o senhor/a senhora*
Não é? E o trato com "você" iras aprendendo.

Acho que o trato de "o senhor" é muit mais comum em português que o "usted" em Espanha. Moro em Barcelona e aqui "usted" só se usa com pessoas muito mais idosas. Se não conheces a pessoa,usa-se "tú". Tal vez numa loja de com marcas caras? Ou raras vezes com o chefe.


----------



## gato radioso

bleuboia said:


> Para que seja mais facil, diria:
> *Brasil-
> tú = você
> usted = o senhor/a senhora*
> 
> *Portugal-
> tú = tu
> usted = o senhor/a senhora*
> Não é? E o trato com "você" iras aprendendo.
> 
> Acho que o trato de "o senhor" é muit mais comum em português que o "usted" em Espanha. Moro em Barcelona e aqui "usted" só se usa com pessoas muito mais idosas. Se não conheces a pessoa,usa-se "tú". Tal vez numa loja de com marcas caras? Ou raras vezes com o chefe.



Sim. Em Espanha seria:

1. Lojas: "usted" como criterio geral. Só se o cliente é, digamos, menor de 20 anos num establecimento orientado a jovens, os empregados diriam "tu"
2. Telemarketing: "usted" como criterio geral.
3. Emprego: "tú" como critério quase absoluto entre colegas. Com os chefes, se é um chefe com quem falares todos o quase todos os dias, ainda seja muito mais velho do que tu, o "tú" também predomina. De facto, usar "usted" pode soar "de pueblo" (provinciano). Se é algum chefe (ou super-chefe) com quem quase não se tem trato é mais común "usted" embora possívelmente ela/e diga _"Por Dios, hombre, háblame de tu", _então o "tu" fica estabelecido.
4. Familia: sempre o "tu".
5. Programas de TV, entrevistas: "usted" é mais comum (por exemplo numa entrevista a um político relevante), salvo que seja um programa com um conteúdo mais informal ou orientado a um público joven.
6. Administração pública: os funcionários tratam geralmente de "usted". Se houvesse já confianza ou fosse uma pessoa jovem, às vezes se passa de o "usted" ao "tú" na mesma conversa.


----------

